# [RISOLTO] Canon Powershot G5 e Linux

## golaprofonda

Ho un problema  :Sad: 

Prima, quando usavo ubuntu, la mia fotografica digitale (Canon Powershot G5) veniva riconosciuta da hotplug e montata a caldo, e aprendo gThumb mi scaricavo le foto in tutta comodità.

Perchè Gentoo non me la riconosce, quando la collego mi trova un nuovo dispositivo usb ma gthumb non la riconosce, è come se non fosse collegata. Come mai? Ci vuole qualche modulo del kernel?

Ho provato anche a leggerla come hard-disk montandola /dev/sda ma mi dice che nn cè nessun dispositivo!!

Come devo fare?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai installato hal e dbus? hai installato hotplug?

ma soprattutto hai compilato e caricato i moduli per scsi-disk, usb-storage e per il file system?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai installato hal e dbus? hai installato hotplug?
> 
> ma soprattutto hai compilato e caricato i moduli per scsi-disk, usb-storage e per il file system?

 

ho hal e dbus

invece di hotplug uso coldplug..da dei problemi?

ho il modulo usb-storage ma mi manca scsi-disk...sarà per quello??

in che senso il modulo per il file system? della scheda? e che modulo devo caricare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

coldplug vede le periferiche al boot. serve anche hotplug.

non lo si aggiunge al runlevel default, perché viene gestito tramite coldplug, ma serve

il modulo del disco SCSI non si chiama scsi-disk, ma sd_mod, e ti serve anche sg (SCSI generic support)

per "il modulo del file system" intendevo il supporto al file system del disco della fotocamera. solitamente FAT32

----------

## neon

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> [...] quando la collego mi trova un nuovo dispositivo usb ma gthumb non la riconosce, è come se non fosse collegata. Come mai?

 

Dopo aver riconosciuto la usb solitamente il kernel registra la periferica utilizzando il suo driver controlla dmesg

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Ho provato anche a leggerla come hard-disk montandola /dev/sda ma mi dice che nn cè nessun dispositivo!!

 

/dev/sda non e' nulla...  prova /dev/sda1

le versioni di gthumb sono le stesse???

P.S. bella macchina  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   [...] quando la collego mi trova un nuovo dispositivo usb ma gthumb non la riconosce, è come se non fosse collegata. Come mai? 
> 
> Dopo aver riconosciuto la usb solitamente il kernel registra la periferica utilizzando il suo driver controlla dmesg
> 
>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   Ho provato anche a leggerla come hard-disk montandola /dev/sda ma mi dice che nn cè nessun dispositivo!! 
> ...

 

si adesso posto il messaggio che mi da..

ci provo..

----------

## golaprofonda

con dmesg mi dice :

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
```

e con il mount (ho fatto varie prove mi dice):

```
shadow enrico # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/fotocamera

mount: /dev/sda non un dispositivo di blocchi valido

shadow enrico # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/fotocamera

mount: /dev/sda1 non un dispositivo di blocchi valido

shadow enrico # mount -t vfat /dev/sda0 /mnt/fotocamera

mount: il device speciale /dev/sda0 non esiste

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

dmesg dovrebbe dirti nelle righe lì intorno a che dispositivo è associata la tua macchina fotografica

fdisk -l /dev/sd* ti mostra le partizioni

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> coldplug vede le periferiche al boot. serve anche hotplug.
> 
> non lo si aggiunge al runlevel default, perché viene gestito tramite coldplug, ma serve
> 
> 

 

si ma se faccio 

/etc/init.d/hotplug start

mi dice

```
 * WARNING:  "hotplug" has already been started.
```

cioè che è già attivo[/code]

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> dmesg dovrebbe dirti nelle righe lì intorno a che dispositivo è associata la tua macchina fotografica
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sd* ti mostra le partizioni

 

non mi restituisce niente, quindi nn cè nessuna partizione sd  :Crying or Very sad: 

sarà perchè nn ho sd_mod?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> sarà perchè nn ho sd_mod?

 

cooooosa? ma scusa... come fai ad avere un disco SCSI se non hai il modulo per gestire i dischi SCSI?

controlla che il tuo kernel supporti i dischi SCSI

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   sarà perchè nn ho sd_mod? 
> 
> cooooosa? ma scusa... come fai ad avere un disco SCSI se non hai il modulo per gestire i dischi SCSI?
> 
> controlla che il tuo kernel supporti i dischi SCSI

 

si che l ho..l ho in built-in..

e adesso?

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi sa che si deve usare gphoto2, e non l'usb-storage. Devi riemergere gthumb con la use gphoto2.

----------

## .:chrome:.

devi capire esattamente cosa succede quando attacchi la macchina al computer.

è impossibile che venga loggata solo quella linea, ci deve pur essere altro nei log  :Sad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> devi capire esattamente cosa succede quando attacchi la macchina al computer.
> 
> è impossibile che venga loggata solo quella linea, ci deve pur essere altro nei log 

 

con dmesg mi dice solo così

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
```

adesso provo a riemergere gthumb con la USE gphoto2..infatti anche secondo me nn riesce ad usarla come mass storage

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma la questione è che tu devi vedere il disco usb

sei certo di avere caricato tutti i moduli necessari? devi essertene dimenticato uno per forza

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma la questione è che tu devi vedere il disco usb
> 
> sei certo di avere caricato tutti i moduli necessari? devi essertene dimenticato uno per forza

 

dimenticato? di quelli che mi hai detto no..ricapitolando:

hal  INSTALLATO

dbus INSTALLATO

usb_storage MODULO ATTIVO

sg MODULO ATTIVO

sd_mod (BUILT-IN non so come si chiama ma è quello dei dischi SCSI no?)

----------

## .:chrome:.

echi, uhci (o ohci), usb-storage ?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> echi, uhci (o ohci), usb-storage ?

 

vuoi dire ehci??? :Shocked: 

si ce li ho tutti..

ho compilato gThumb con la USE=gphoto2..adesso mi rileva la macchina ma al posto delle foto mi mette una X rossa

vuol dire che per lui è vuota? magari nn legge il filesystem?

----------

## golaprofonda

Invece con gtkam mi rileva la macchina (nome e tutto) ma quando clicco applica dopo detect mi dice

Could not initialize camera

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

HO CAPITO!!!!!!

Posso accedere solo da ROOT!!!!

Come faccio a dare i permessi di leggere e scrivere sulla usb anche all utente normale?

----------

## RobbaZ

Io avevo seguito questo thread per la mia canon S30

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305146-highlight-libexif.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Devi essere nel gruppo usb

----------

## golaprofonda

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Devi essere nel gruppo usb

 

il mio utente è enrico

facendo

usermod -g usb enrico

non mi aggiunge il grubbo usb.come faccio?

----------

## SilverXXX

Nel file /etc/group, aggiuni g il tuo nome utente in fondo alla riga dove trovi usb

----------

## golaprofonda

ho fatto, ma quando vado a digitare groups il gruppo usb non me lo segna (infatti non riesco ancora ad accedere alla fotocamera da utente normale).Bisogna riavviare o riloggarsi?

Ecco le differenze tra i gruppi di root e i gruppi del mio utente (enrico)

```
shadow enrico # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy audio cdrom dialout tape video

shadow enrico # exit

exit

enrico@shadow ~ $ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom dialout users

enrico@shadow ~ $

```

----------

## fabius

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Bisogna riavviare o riloggarsi?

 

Devi rifare il login, quando usi groupmod devi ripetere tutti i gruppi già attivi oltre a quello nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

grazie a tutti ragazzi  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non sarei mai andato a pensare che fosse un problea di permessi  :Sad: 

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Nel file /etc/group, aggiuni g il tuo nome utente in fondo alla riga dove trovi usb

 

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> facendo
> 
> usermod -g usb enrico
> 
> non mi aggiunge il grubbo usb.come faccio?

 

ad ogni modo: due preisazioni: NON SI DEVONO MAI MODIFICARE A MANO /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow /etc/group, e /etc/gshadow. è SCONSIGLIATISSIMO. bisogna usare i tool (vipw e vigr)

per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo non si usa usermod, ma gpasswd

```
gpasswd -a enrico usb
```

----------

